# Craftsman 17543 vrs 28084



## DougA (Jan 30, 2008)

Looking for my first router. Have read a number of posts that give praise to the Craftsman 17543 and 28084 models. 
Are these two the same router, with the exception of additional D handle base in the 28084 kit ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi DougA

They look about the same, the 28084, 2 1/4HP looks more like a Bosch copy.

That and the 17543 ,2HP is 100.oo dollars less 

Check out the Sunday deals -10% off on Sundays 6 to 6...
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/search_10153_12605?keyword=router&gobutton.x=22&gobutton.y=8

http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/7077-sunday-night-deals-sears.html


=========


DougA said:


> Looking for my first router. Have read a number of posts that give praise to the Craftsman 17543 and 28084 models.
> Are these two the same router, with the exception of additional D handle base in the 28084 kit ?


----------

